
Dokan – User Mode File Systems on Windows - justin_
http://dokan-dev.github.io/
======
MarkSweep
I used the .NET wrappers for Dokan to write a read only version of ZFS in
C#.[1] It was pretty easy to get things to get started with.

[1]:
[https://github.com/AustinWise/ZfsSharp](https://github.com/AustinWise/ZfsSharp)

------
vfclists
Dokan has been around for years and hasn't worked really well. Is this new
improved fork much different from what existed before?

~~~
didulive
Yes, 391 commits of fix, improvement stability and features ! We are much more
near from a real filesystem than dokan ever was.

~~~
skrowl
I used to use [https://liquesce.codeplex.com/](https://liquesce.codeplex.com/)
which I believe was based on Dokan prior to being silently abandoned by the
developer.

Is Dokan the appropriate library to build a disk pooling solution on top of?
If so, can you recommend any such projects?

TLDR - Create a "Dokan" folder on each of my 5 physical drives, present a
drive to my OS that shows all files from these 5 drives as if they were one
physical drive.

~~~
didulive
Yes Dokan is able to do what you describe. There is a mirror example in the
repository that mirror a device or folder. With a little of changes based to
the mirror, you can create a sub directory for each of your devices in on
folder. (Create a fake main directory that list all directories of your device
and after reroute all file opening request to the right device)

------
hobarrera
TLDR: FUSE for windows.

~~~
leni536
Note that there seems to be a FUSE API wrapper too.

[https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany/wiki/FUSE](https://github.com/dokan-
dev/dokany/wiki/FUSE)

I wonder how well this works.

------
Rexxar
Can we have Fuse on Windows with the new Linux emulation subsystem announced
recently ?

~~~
cypher543
Fuse is a kernel module, so probably not.

------
_yy
Wuala is using it, too.

~~~
MikusR
Used to use. First they migrated to
[https://www.eldos.com/cbfs/](https://www.eldos.com/cbfs/) and now they don't
exist anymore.

~~~
_yy
Wait, what?

What happened? :( I really liked that service.

------
amelius
The title concisely explains why I am using Linux.

~~~
baldfat
Then explain why people use OS X? Seriously the worst file system that so many
developers (And I am guessing a HIGH percentage of Linux developers use) I
can't stand going to Linux conferences and the Macs come out and are running
OS X.

~~~
victorr
Could you elaborate please?

~~~
baldfat
[http://www.cio.com/article/2868393/linus-torvalds-apples-
hfs...](http://www.cio.com/article/2868393/linus-torvalds-apples-hfs-is-
probably-the-worst-file-system-ever.html)

HFS is the worst file system and it has effected me several times and I avoid
Macs and OS X like the plague.

~~~
Demiurge
Your experience could be fact, but in about 10 years of using MacBooks for
work, it has effected me about 2 times, yet I had way more issues with
sound/graphics/sleep/projection/skype/internationalization on the Linux
distros I have tried. I don't mean to start a flame war, but there is probably
a reason you see MacBooks at linux conferences, and FS bugs are not a huge
factor.

~~~
baldfat
> sound/graphics/sleep/projection/skype/internationalization on the Linux
> distros

Paper Cuts

HFS+ problems are a disaster. I lost 2 10 hour days of video edits and work
and my backup were also garbage.

> FS bugs are not a huge factor

You know you are not seeing things clearly when you say statements like that.

~~~
Demiurge
> Paper Cuts

Those things preventing the system from being usable one way, or another. So,
for my experience, worse than paper cuts. Not to mention there is a great
idiom about death by paper cuts.

> HFS+ problems are a disaster. I lost 2 10 hour days of video edits and work
> and my backup were also garbage.

I haven't. No one else I know has. You're missing my point that this is
anecdotal data. It's not a disaster if it's not impacting enough users.

> You know you are not seeing things clearly when you say statements like
> that.

You know you are not seeing things clearly when you think you know how clearly
someone is seeing things. I know, for example, not to store Cyrillic music
names on my MBP after I hit a bug. I have also read how bad HDF+ is, legacy
wise. However, that's one factor of usability, among many. I've lost more
raids than hfs+ files. Every filesystem has bugs, whether it's a huge factor
or not is whether enough people encounter them or not.

~~~
baldfat
Just do a little research on HFS+ issues. It is not a small problem. This was
one of the reasons why the OS X server was killed.

Some limitations that really do have a major impact on people: (Features
Missing)

    
    
        data checksums
    
    
        nanosecond timestamps
    
    
        concurrent access (let more than one process at the time access the filesystem)
    
    
        checksumming
    
    
        snapshotting
    
    
        longer time frame (February 6 2040 for HFS+)
    
    
        sparse file support
    
    
        real hard links

~~~
Demiurge
Fortunately, the impact is not major enough to prevent me from being a happy
MBP user.

